# England Premier League Week 26



## Betting Forum (Feb 5, 2019)

21:45Everton - Manchester City9.635.881.3209 Feb 20191X214:30Fulham - Manchester Utd5.104.111.6717:00Crystal Palace - West Ham2.053.463.8217:00Huddersfield - Arsenal5.634.231.6117:00Liverpool - Bournemouth1.217.0214.0717:00Southampton - Cardiff1.763.774.8717:00Watford - Everton2.293.463.2019:30Brighton - Burnley2.113.293.8810 Feb 20191X215:30Tottenham - Leicester1.663.935.5918:00Manchester City - Chelsea1.514.476.5911 Feb 20191X222:00Wolves - Newcastle1.773.645.05

Recommended Bookmaker: Bet365


----------



## spkutano (Feb 5, 2019)

Possible starting lineups:

Everton:
Pickford, Coleman, Zouma, Keane, Digne, Gomes, Davies, Richarlison, Sigurdsson, Bernard, Calvert-Lewin

Manchester City:
Ederson, Danilo, Laporte, Stones, Delph, Bernardo Silva, Fernandinho, David Silva, Sane, Aguero, Mahrez

Everton sit in the middle of the table with 33 points. The Toffees are far from their best form, losing four of the last six matches in the Premier League. During the weekend they lost 3:1 to Wolverhampton. To be worse, the defeat came at Goodison Park and it was a huge disappointment for the fans. The only goal for Everton was scored by Andre Gomes. It was his first Premier League goal in what was his 17th appearance in the competition since joining on loan from Barcelona in August. The atmosphere in the squad is poor following the defeat, while the players confidence is lower. Just to mention, the Toffees were knocked out of the FA Cup by Championship side Millwall last week. Manager Marco Silva has some additional issues ahead of this match. Leighton Baines was forced off in the first half against the Wolves on Saturday and will miss out here. Idrissa Gueye, who has missed Everton's last two matches through injury, is rated as doubtful. By the way, Gueye was linked with the French champions Paris Saint-Germain during the January transfer window, however he remain. Finally, Yerry Mina and Phil Jagielka remain sidelined.

Manchester City are on the second position. They have collected 59 points, three less than the leaders Liverpool. The actual form is mixed, they have one win and one defeat on the last two matches in the Premier League. The Citizens lost 2:1 to Newcastle United, while managed to beat Arsenal with 3:1 on Sunday. Sergio Aguero was the key player on that match after scoring all three goals. That was his 10th hat-trick in the Premier League for Manchester City - only Alan Shearer (11) has more in the competition's history. Aguero has scored both of the two quickest goals in the league this season - the Argentinian striker has scored after just 24 seconds against Newcastle and after 46 seconds versus Arsenal. Raheem Sterling and Kevin de Bruyne were excellent too. Manchester City have now won eight of their nine games in all competitions in 2019. Both the attack and defense look very good, City have scored 34 goals and conceding just four in this calendar year. Manager Pep Guardiola is doing a fantastic job and I believe the atmosphere in the squad is excellent. The Spaniard has four injury worries ahead of this match. Claudio Bravo, Eliaquim Mangala and Vincent Kompany remain sidelined, while Benjamin Mendy is rated as doubtful.

*Everton vs Manchester City Prediction*:

This match is rescheduled due to Man City's participation in the EFL Cup final later this month. I expect the Citizens to leave Goodison Park with three points. Even more, I believe they will win with at least two goals. Simply, they are class above the opponents in the Premier League. Everton, meanwhile, are far from their best and the players confidence isn't high following the weekend's defeat from Wolverhampton. The absence of the captain Leighton Baines is an additional issue for Silva. I expect another defeat for the Toffees.

*Everton vs Manchester City Pick*: Manchester City -1.5 Asian Handicap at 1.85 with Bet365


----------



## spkutano (Feb 7, 2019)

*Fulham vs Manchester United Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Fulham:
Rico, Christie, Marchand, Odoi, Bryan, Seri, Chambers, Vietto, Babel, Cairney, Mitrovic

Manchester United:
De Gea, Dalot, Jones, Lindelof, Shaw, Herrera, Matic, Pogba, Martial, Lukaku, Lingard

Fulham have 17 points and sit second from the bottom, seven points clear of safety. They are deeply involved into the relegation battle and the situation looks very complicated. The actual form is poor, they have four defeats on the last five matches in the Premier League. The Cottagers only managed to beat Brighton with 4:2 two rounds ago. Last weekend they suffered a 2:0 defeat at Crystal Palace. Manager Claudio Ranieri was disappointed after the match as his team had 63 percent of the ball-possession, but had no shot on target for whole 90 minutes. Even worse, Fulham became the first side in English top-flight history to lose eight consecutive London derby matches. The poor form isn't the only problem for Ranieri as he has some unavailable players. Timothy Fosu-Mensah is ineligible to play against his parent club. Cyrus Christie and Marcus Bettinelli are both rated as doubtful through injuries, while Alfie Mawson is definitely sidelined. On the positive note, Joe Bryan has recovered from injury and started against Crystal Palace last weekend. Lazar Markovic and Havard Nordtveit, who both signed for Fulham in January transfer window, are looking for a debut.

Manchester United are unbeaten on 10 games under interim manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer. In the last round they obtained a narrow 1:0 win against Leicester City at the King Power Stadium. Marcus Rashford continued his goalscoring form and netted the only goal in the ninth minute. It was his 10th goal of the season. Paul Pogba should also be mentioned - he registered his eighth assist in the league this season and his fifth under Solskjaer. In addition, since Solskjaer's first game in charge of Manchester United on 22 December, Pogba has had a hand in 11 Premier League goals, more than any other player (scored six and assisted five). The Red Devils sit on the fifth position, two points behind Chelsea in fourth. They are fighting for a Champions League spot and this match is very important because Chelsea will visit Manchester City at the Etihad Stadium on Sunday. Solskjaer has most of his key players available, but it is not impossible to rotate them. As You probably know, Manchester United host Paris Saint-Germain on Tuesday in the top European competition. Chris Smalling is rated as doubtful due to injury, while Marcos Rojo remains sidelined. The later is set to return to first-team training this week, but this match comes too soon for him. 

*Fulham vs Manchester United Prediction*:

I think Fulham are able to cover the handicap, meaning they won't lose with more than one goal. The Cottagers have lost just one of their last four league matches played at home. It was against Tottenham when they suffered a narrow 2:1 defeat. Manchester United host Paris Saint-Germain in the Champions League next Tuesday, so that's another reason for my pick.

*Fulham vs Manchester United Pick*: Fulham +1.5 AH @ 1.67 with Pinnacle


----------



## spkutano (Feb 7, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *Everton vs Manchester City Pick*: Manchester City -1.5 Asian Handicap at 1.85 with Bet365



Everton vs Manchester City 0:2


----------



## spkutano (Feb 8, 2019)

*Liverpool vs Bournemouth Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Liverpool:
Alisson, Milner, Matip, Van Dijk, Robertson, Keita, Fabinho, Wijnaldum, Salah, Firmino, Mane

Bournemouth:
Boruc, Smith, Ake, Cook, Daniels, Fraser, Surman, Lerma, Stanislas, King, Solanke

Manchester City won 2:0 against Everton on Wednesday and Liverpool were knocked off the top of the table for the first time in almost two months. The atmosphere in the club isn't at desired level and I think the players are feeling big pressure. To be worse, the actual form is poor. The Reds have just two wins on the last six matches across all competitions. In the last two rounds they failed to beat Leicester City and West Ham. Liverpool had the chance to move into a 7-point lead at the top of the table having been granted an unexpected Manchester City defeat at St James' Park, but dropped four points instead. Mohamed Salah looks out of form, he has not scored in the last two matches. Firmino was also poor against the Hammers, only Sadio Mane play at desired level. He has scored in all of the last three Premier League fixtures. Manager Jurgen Klopp came under critics as some pundits questioned his decision to let Clyne on loan at Bournemouth in the January transfer window. Trent Alexander-Arnold is sidelined after suffered a knee injury and Klopp has no a genuine right-back. That's not all as Joe Gomez is missing due to a leg fracture, while Dejan Lovren remains sidelined with a hamstring injury. Georginio Wijnaldum and Jordan Henderson, who both missed the last match, are rated as doubtful. 

Bournemouth are in the middle of the table, far away of the relegation zone. They are sharing the 9th place with Everton as both teams have 33 points. The actual form is solid, Bournemouth have two victories on the last three matches in the Premier League. In the last round they suffered a 2:0 defeat to Cardiff City, but previously managed to beat Champions League pretender Chelsea with 4:0. When I first saw the result I thought it's a mistake. Joshua King was the key name on that match after scoring a brace and providing an assist. King has been directly involved in 48 Premier League goals for Bournemouth (scored 38 and assisted 10), twelve more than any other Cherries player in the competition. Just to mention, the club leading goalscorer Callum Wilson did not play on that match due to a minor knee surgery. Manager Eddie Howe is doing a great job and I believe the fans are satisfied. For this match he will be without previously mentioned right-back Nathaniel Clyne as he is ineligible to play against the parent club. Four additional players are sidelined through injuries - Lewis Cook, Simon Francis, David Brooks and Callum Wilson. Most probably Dominic Solanke will lead the attack against his former coach Jurgen Klopp. I am sure he will be fully motivated on this match.

*Liverpool vs Bournemouth Prediction*:

Liverpool played back-to-back draws with Leicester and West Ham in the last two rounds. In addition, the Reds played poor on both matches and were lucky to escape defeats. Considering these facts, I expect Bournemouth to cover the handicap, meaning they wont lose with more than two goals.

*Liverpool vs Bournemouth Pick*: Bournemouth +2.0 AH @1.90 with Bet365


----------



## spkutano (Feb 8, 2019)

*Manchester City vs Chelsea Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Manchester City:
Ederson, Walker, Otamendi, Laporte, Danilo, De Bruyne, Fernandinho, David Silva, Sterling, Aguero, Sane

Chelsea:
Kepa Arrizabalaga, Azpilicueta, David Luiz, Rudiger, Alonso, Jorginho, Kante, Kovacic, Willian, Higuain, Hazard

Manchester City are in excellent form. They managed to beat Arsenal with 3:1 on Sunday and then Everton with 2:0 at Goodison Park on Wednesday. Sergio Aguero was the 'Player of Match' against the Gunners after scoring all three goals. That was his 10th hat-trick in the Premier League for Manchester City. Defender Aymeric Laporte and Gabriel Jesus were scorers against the Toffees. That was the fourth goal that Laporte has scored this season in all competitions. Interesting, all four goals have been headers from set pieces in away matches. The atmosphere in the squad is positive, while the players confidence is higher. Both the attack and defense look very good, City have won 10 of their last 11 matches in all competitions, scoring 39 goals and conceding just five. Manager Pep Guardiola is doing a great job and I believe the fans are satisfied. The Spaniard has most of his players available, only the captain Vincent Kompany remain sidelined due to injury. Reserve goalkeeper Claudio Bravo is a long-term absentee. On the positive note, Benjamin Mendy is nearing a return from a knee injury and could start from the bench.

Chelsea are on the fourth position with 50 points. However, there is no space for relaxation as Manchester United are two points behind, while Arsenal three. Nevertheless, the actual form is inconsistent. Two rounds ago the Blues were humiliated after losing 4:0 to Bournemouth. This was only the second time in the club's history that Chelsea have lost a match by a four-goal margin in the Premier League. The Blues reacted quickly and beat Huddersfield with 5:0 last weekend. Gonzalo Higuain and Eden Hazard have both scored braces, while the fifth goal was netted by David Luiz in the finish of the match. Hazard has now been directly involved in 201 goals in his top-flight league career (scored 117 and assisted 84), with 130 of those coming for Chelsea. It was the first time since December 2017 the Blues have scored five goals in a Premier League match. N'Golo Kante should also be mentioned, he provided two assists in a single league match for the first time in his top-flight career. Maurizio Sarri has no important injury or suspension issues ahead of this match. Marko van Ginkel, who was recently added to the league squad, is the only absentee as he continues to recover from a knee injury. 

*Manchester City vs Chelsea Prediction*:

This is the most interesting match in the Premier League. However, I think Manchester City are closer to the victory. They are class above any other team in England. Chelsea showed lot of weaknesses on the last away match and conceded four goals from team like Bournemouth. Pep Guardiola's men should take advantage from the Blues defensive weaknesses.

*Manchester City vs Chelsea Pick*: Manchester City @ 1.52 with Unibet


----------



## spkutano (Feb 8, 2019)

*Tottenham vs Leicester City Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Tottenham:
Lloris; Trippier, Sanchez, Alderweireld, Rose; Sissoko, Winks; Lamela, Eriksen, Lucas; Son

Leicester City:
Schmeichel; Pereira, Morgan, Maguire, Chilwell; Mendy, Ndidi; Maddison, Tielemans, Barnes; Vardy

Tottenham are on the third position in the Premier League. They have collect 57 points, five less than league leaders Liverpool. Manchester City also have five points more, but from 26 games. The Spurs are in very good form winning the last three league matches. The series started with a victory at Craven Cottage against Fulham. Then followed two home victories, against Watford and Newcastle last weekend. Son Heung-min was the hero on that match after scoring the lone goal with his powerful 20-yard shot. The South Korea international has had a hand in 14 goals in his last 11 starts in the Premier League for Tottenham, scoring 10 and assisting four. Fernando Llorente should also be mentioned as assistant. The Spaniard has provided assists in back to back league games for the first time since March 2008 when he played for Athletic Bilbao. In addition, Llorente has been involved in seven goals in his past eight appearances for Tottenham in all competitions, scoring five and assisting two. Son and Llorente must continue their scoring form as key players Harry Kane and Dele Alli remain sidelined through injuries. The mentioned duo is back in training but not yet ready to return to action. Their absence is a huge handicap for the manager Mauricio Pochettino. In addition, he will be without defender Eric Dier, who has a virus, while Ben Davies is still battling a groin injury.

Leicester City are in the middle of the table, on the 11th place with 32 points. The Foxes are out of form at the moment suffering three defeats on the last four matches in the Premier League. They lost to Southampton, Wolverhampton and Manchester United. The only point was earned at the toughest possible ground - Anfield. Leicester played an 1:1 draw with Liverpool two rounds ago. I will mention that Leicester were eliminated from the FA Cup after they lost 2:1 to lower division side Newport. The atmosphere in the squad is far from ideal, while the players confidence is low. Manager Claude Puel is feeling some pressure, as well as the players. Jamie Vardy is far from his best, though he like to play against Tottenham. Vardy has been directly involved in seven goals in his last seven league appearances against the Spurs, scoring four and assisting three. Vardy is expected to lead the attack, while the fans are looking for goals. Puel has some injury worries ahead of this match - Daniel Amartey and Marc Albrighton are both sidelined with a broken leg and hamstring injury respectively. Belgian midfielder Youri Tielemans, who came on loan during the January transfer window, could has his debut.

*Tottenham vs Leicester City Prediction*:

Tottenham are still without key players Harry Kane and Dele Alli. The Spurs won the last three matches in the Premier League, however it is clear they had attacking issues. Leicester, meanwhile, are out of form. Over the last six matches, only bottom-of-the-table Huddersfield have earned fewer points than Leicester's tally of four. Considering these facts, I expect a low scoring match at Wembley.
*
Tottenham vs Leicester City Pick*: Under 2.5 goals @ 2.04 with Pinnacle


----------



## betcatalog (Feb 8, 2019)

Several favorites today include the Premier League program and starts with Manchester United's double at Fulham headquarters. The match is not easy for the team of Solkier, but with the forum he can find a way for another three-pointer in the championship
*FULHAM FC vs MANCHESTER UNITED @@ MANCHESTER UNITED, odds 1.62*


----------



## spkutano (Feb 9, 2019)

betcatalog said:


> Several favorites today include the Premier League program and starts with Manchester United's double at Fulham headquarters. The match is not easy for the team of Solkier, but with the forum he can find a way for another three-pointer in the championship
> *FULHAM FC vs MANCHESTER UNITED @@ MANCHESTER UNITED, odds 1.62*



0:3 after 70 minutes, good bet. I thought Fulham won't give up so easily.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Feb 9, 2019)

spkutano said:


> 0:3 after 70 minutes, good bet. I thought Fulham won't give up so easily.


Man United are on a roll, who knows, if they continue like this even nr. 1 is possible


----------



## spkutano (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, maybe not the first place as the difference looks too big.


----------

